# Costa del mars whats you favorite lens color? ? pier/surf/ inshore boat



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking at the silver mirrors a tad lighter 12% vs 10% on the green mirror. Both only come in 580 glass that breaks easy and they say is heavy. The 580p is lighter and tougher as far as taking a beating without cracking but only comes in amber or copper or the generic all around grey. What your experience, gott be a difference I was sold on the silver glass but I may want to save some $ and go amber or copper. Anyone have both or either want to share comments?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I wear amber because I have a presciption pair,my son wears the copper.. I like both,but the copper seem to do better against glare. Both see into the water well. The copper pair my son wears has 580 glass,they are not heavy at all,imo... I originally bought them for me,but found the presciption can't be put in them anymore you have to go straight through Costa..


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the green mirror 580 glass lenses and although I havent really messed with any of the other ones I'm 200% sure I made the right decision with what I have. I absolutely love these lenses they are incredible clear. If mine broke or were lost or what have you I'd buy the same thing over again hands down. Would might consider the poly lenses but not sure I'd want to give up how clear and defined the glass lenses are. And my green mirrors seem pretty bright so I'm not sure I'd want anything that let more light in unless it was really cloudy one day. But most the time I fish it's sunny enough to get by with the amber lenses, even on somewhat cloudy days.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I wear perscription. 100% uva & uvb. Never buy name brand unless you know they work. Some pay more for sunglasses tham I did for 'Glasses". Geez. I like smoke colared, gold/red on cloudy days. jmo


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a pair of green mirror and also a pair of copper lenses, I love my copper lenses for most fishing applications.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

mtbrider said:


> I have a pair of green mirror and also a pair of copper lenses, I love my copper lenses for most fishing applications.


Tend to agree with this. I think most green mirror are a shade of copper but I had a pair of Vermillion that were the bomb for the surf.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

Im sure the glass ones aren't heavy but I liked the old 400 poly ones I had that were light enough you would forget you had them on. I am thinking I will go with copper they say that the base color is more important than the mirror and that mirrors will bake your face by the reflection hitting your nose and cheeks. Silver was my first choice and its only a mirrored copper so I will just go with the 580p coppers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rivercat said:


> Im sure the glass ones aren't heavy but I liked the old 400 poly ones I had that were light enough you would forget you had them on. I am thinking I will go with copper they say that the base color is more important than the mirror and that mirrors will bake your face by the reflection hitting your nose and cheeks. Silver was my first choice and its only a mirrored copper so I will just go with the 580p coppers.


 Imo your making a good choice,will be my next pair after I get Costa to put the presciption in them for me..


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

well I finally broke off the hip and got black fisch in sivor mirror, WOW amazing how just bright drearyness can be re-contrasted, Im amazed at the comfort and the fit and the vision. I had never had but the plain grey and its just like any cheap glasses. And I tryed all the diffrent colors in the store but thats worthless.


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a pair of green 580 glass lenses and dropped them and they shattered. I replaced them with the 400 plastic amber lenses and they seem to weigh half as much. Maybe not as good of clairity as the glass but NO way would I pay $200+ for another pair of heavy glasses that shatter if they fall from a couple feet. I would like to try the 580 poly lenses though...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

NaClH20 said:


> I had a pair of green 580 glass lenses and dropped them and they shattered. I replaced them with the 400 plastic amber lenses and they seem to weigh half as much. Maybe not as good of clairity as the glass but NO way would I pay $200+ for another pair of heavy glasses that shatter if they fall from a couple feet. I would like to try the 580 poly lenses though...


I recently bought a pair of 580 green lens. I'm not sure how they could be considered heavy by any stretch. Of course if you drop a glass lense it is likely to shatter. Costa will replace the lens if that happens.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

costa has changed their warranty. they make you pay for replacements now. great glasses but they dont have a patogonia return policy.... prob had to change their warranty due to lossing money.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a pair of blue mirror ZN-11....poly lense. I love them!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I also have the green mirror great for fishing the beach, bay, rivers, piers, and best of all from my kayak, just love them. My day to day are gray lens also a great lens.


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

oops


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

rocket said:


> I recently bought a pair of 580 green lens. I'm not sure how they could be considered heavy by any stretch. Of course if you drop a glass lense it is likely to shatter. Costa will replace the lens if that happens.


They are great glasses, but much heavier lenses then the plastic 400 series that I have now. The glass lenses were heavy enough that my glasses would want to fall down my nose if I leaned forward and I do not have this issue with the plastic.

Yes, Costa will replace them for a price. I believe they sold me a new pair of 400s for $80 or so to replace my broken 580 glass


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah they are brittle, my first trip down the road with them I stupidly left them on the seat and sat on them going home, so im now waiting on my return authorization.


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

got them back and now love them twice as much having a full 300 in them.


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

I have the blackfins with 580 copper glass! amazing clarity, very HD like, LOL! great for bass fishing as well...I also have a pair of Caballito in 400 blue glass lenses are are great as well! I got my blackfins off ebay earlier this summer


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have 2 pair of blue mirror 400G fathoms and i love them. I just sent back my older pair (5 years old) because the lenses started to discolor and the rubber on the frames started to fall off. I just got back a basically new pair of glasses for a total of $12 in charges.


Very happy with Costa's warranty service so far.


----------

